# Afterbirth hanging for 24 hours!



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

We have a doe that went into premature labor yesterday morning around 4am, unfortunately the babies didn't make it (this was her first kidding and she had twins). Her afterbirth has been hanging and is still there! From what I've read you shouldn't pull it out? How long will it hang there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it has been 24 hours, give it the lightest of pulls. If the placenta has detached, it shouldn't take much of anything to come out. if there is any resistance at all, then it is still attached. I'm not sure if oxytocin will work at 24 hours, you may need Lutalyse.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay I did what you said and it did not come out so I need to get one of those? Is this somethin you get at the vet or local store?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to get both from a vet. If I use Oxytocin, it is always on the day of kidding so that I why I'm not sure if it will work now. Her cervix is probably closing so I'm going to guess you need Lutalyse but a knowledgable vet would know for sure.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok the local vet is closed until tomorrow so I called one in the next town over and the vet suggested lutalyse, he said he would just give me the meds if I could do it myself. Is it safe to do yourself? I have done cd&t before so is it like that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hormones have to be given IM. But you should be able to do it yourself.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay I think it will be fine to do it myself. From what I've read you do IM in the back of the leg??


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The back leg or shoulder which ever your more comfortable with.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay the vet gave me 2cc of lutalyse and I did it in the back of the leg. How long should it be before it will fall out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say if it doesn't come out in the next 24 hours, call that vet who gave you the shot.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay thanks! I hope that works, I'm sure its not too comfortable for her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should. I had to Lutalyse a girl a couple years ago and just the one shot did it.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

So far it has still not fallen out so I contacted the vet to ask about how long it would take and they said it could take a couple more days but as long as she is eating and drinking and not acting weird she will be fine. He said call back in 2 days if it hasn't fallen out yet.


----------

